# Logitech MX KEYS



## southpark (6 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
Je me suis offert le clavier Logitech MX KEYS , suis très satisfait de celui-ci , sauf pour une chose quand je veux arriver en appuyant sur la touche ALT au démarrage du MAC pour choisir la partition Windows ça fonctionne pas ! Pas possible d’arriver à la sélection des partitions , mon clavier est connecté en Bluetooth , avez-vous déjà rencontré ce même genre de souci avec un clavier sans fil ?
Merci à vous


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2020)

southpark a dit:


> Je me suis offert le clavier Logitech MX KEYS , suis très satisfait de celui-ci , sauf pour une chose quand je veux arriver en appuyant sur la touche ALT au démarrage du MAC pour choisir la partition Windows ça fonctionne pas ! Pas possible d’arriver à la sélection des partitions , mon clavier est connecté en Bluetooth , avez-vous déjà rencontré ce même genre de souci avec un clavier sans fil ?


Ça semble en effet particulier pour la touche alt. Il faut assurément aller dans Logi Options et définir la touche 1 comme pour le clavier Apple, soit ⌥ alt


----------



## southpark (6 Juin 2020)

bonjour Locke , je n'ai pas accès a la modification de c'est deux touches via Logi Options


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2020)

southpark a dit:


> bonjour Locke , je n'ai pas accès a la modification de c'est deux touches via Logi Options


Je ne parle de modification mais de sélection dans l'onglet Toutes les applications de Logi Options. Ce n'est pas possible ?


----------



## southpark (6 Juin 2020)

dans cette onglet c'est juste pour choisir une application , pour les touches du dessus


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2020)

southpark a dit:


> dans cette onglet c'est juste pour choisir une application , pour les touches du dessus


Vu la sérigraphie c'est l'une ou l'autre touche encadrée en rouge qui a la fonction alt, mais n'ayant pas ce type de clavier, je ne vais pas pouvoir t'en dire plus. Pour le coup, Logitech devrait préciser l'emploi exact de ces 2 touches !


----------



## southpark (6 Juin 2020)

merci Locke , j'ai contacté Logitech via leur formulaire en ligne , j'attend réponse


----------



## southpark (8 Juillet 2020)

bonjour à tous , voila attend réponse 









						clavier Logi Mx keys menu démarrage problème
					

Bonjour à tous , j'ai fait l'achat de un clavier Logi Mx keys , que j'ai connecté en bleutooth et lorsque j'appuie sur la touche ALT pour avoir les choix de démarrage sur Mac OS ou Windows impossib...




					support.logi.com


----------



## southpark (16 Juillet 2020)

salut à tous,
après plusieurs échanges avec le support Logitech et sans solution ! j'ai régler mon souci tout seul , en faite j'ai brancher le récepteur USB fourni avec le clavier sur un port USB directement sur l'iMac et ça fonctionne , je pense que mon clavier lors d’une connexion via Bluetooth il n'est pas reconnu au démarrage ! d'ailleurs quand j'arrive sur le menu ouverture de session tant que je ne tape pas sur une touche Mac OS recherche le clavier , bon ça me convient comme cela espère que ça aidera d'autres personnes


----------



## Locke (16 Juillet 2020)

southpark a dit:


> en faite j'ai brancher le récepteur USB fourni avec le clavier sur un port USB directement sur l'iMac et ça fonctionne


C'est curieux, j'ai une MX Master 3 et zéro souci au démarrage. Par contre, comme il y a 3 possibilités d'appairage, j'ai dû prendre un canal différent pour macOS Mojave, macOS Big Sur et Windows 10.

Juste comme ça, tu as essayé en faisant un appairage différent avec ces 3 boutons... https://support.logi.com/hc/fr/articles/360034762774-MX-Keys-Getting-Started




... ?


----------



## southpark (16 Juillet 2020)

En faite sur le 1 j'ai Catalina / sur le 2 Windows 10 / sur le 3 mon iPad Pro 
c'est bizarre


----------



## Locke (17 Juillet 2020)

southpark a dit:


> En faite sur le 1 j'ai Catalina / sur le 2 Windows 10 / sur le 3 mon iPad Pro
> c'est bizarre


Je me suis aperçu que l'appairage pouvait en effet poser problème au démarrage. Donc, j'ai tout effacé dans Préférences Système/Bluetooth et recommencé un par un l'appairage pour chaque version d'OS et à ce jour plus de souci.


----------



## southpark (17 Juillet 2020)

en faite vu ce souci , je me suis dit que c'était l'occasion de remettre Catalina à zéro , et donc fait une clean Install , ça revient au même de ce que tu dit locke , ça efface les préférences du Bluetooth vu que je repartait à Zéro ?


----------



## southpark (20 Juillet 2020)

bonjour à tous , je vous joint la réponse de Logitech après leur avoir dit que avec le récepteur USB ça fonctionne , j'ai un iMac (Retina 5K, 27-inch, Late 2014)

Merci de votre patience.

Nous tenons à vous informer que c'est en fait la limitation de l'OS de l'ordinateur et du clavier à ne pas détecter le clavier lors du démarrage, car le clavier doit être jumelé au travail, 

Mais lorsque vous utilisez la connexion Bluetooth, l'ordinateur devrait être en mesure d'héberger la connexion de Bluetooth au démarrage pour que le clavier fonctionne. 

Malheureusement, il n'est pas hébergé au démarrage, c'est donc une limitation de votre appareil. 

Le meilleur que nous puissions vous recommander est que vous utilisiez le clavier avec l'USB pour démarrer et ensuite vous pouvez poursuivre avec le Bluetooth 

Encore une fois, nous vous remercions d'être notre précieux client.


----------



## Locke (20 Juillet 2020)

southpark a dit:


> bonjour à tous , je vous joint la réponse de Logitech après leur avoir dit que avec le récepteur USB ça fonctionne , j'ai un iMac (Retina 5K, 27-inch, Late 2014)


Curieuse réponse pour moi, car si l'envie me prenait d'acheter le même clavier, ma MX Master 3 fonctionnerait et pas le clavier MX Keys ! J'ai un iMac 2015 et jamais je n'ai dû me servir du dongle. Alors qu'est-ce qui se passe avec le signal Bluetooth avec ce fichu clavier MX Keys ?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Juillet 2020)

southpark a dit:


> Le meilleur que nous puissions vous recommander est que vous utilisiez le clavier avec l'USB pour démarrer et ensuite vous pouvez poursuivre avec le Bluetooth


Ca, c'est pas banal comme réponse


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (20 Juillet 2020)

Il me semble que seul les claviers et souris Apple sont reconnu au démarrage, sans les connecter en usb, en restant en sans fil.


----------



## Locke (21 Juillet 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Il me semble que seul les claviers et souris Apple sont reconnu au démarrage, sans les connecter en usb, en restant en sans fil.


Non, non, je mentionne bien que je n'ai aucun souci avec ma MX Master 3 avec mon iMac 2015, y compris lorsque je démarre depuis mon disque dur Thunderbolt contenant Windows 10 ou un SSD USB 3.0 contenant macOS Big Sur en ayant réglé/sélectionné 1 canal différent pour chaque OS.


----------



## southpark (21 Juillet 2020)

voila un lien avec une video du démarrage avec appuie sur la touche






						iCloud Photo Sharing
					

iCloud Photo Sharing lets you share just the photos you want with just the people you choose.



					www.icloud.com


----------



## Locke (21 Juillet 2020)

southpark a dit:


> voila un lien avec une video du démarrage avec appuie sur la touche


J'ai corrigé ton lien qui ne passait pas. Sinon, ce n'est pas parlant, car on ne sait pas, du moins moi, quelle est l'état de la LED au premier démarrage ? Par défaut, elle devrait être allumée indiquant une synchronisation Bluetooth. Est-ce le cas ?


----------



## southpark (21 Juillet 2020)

merci pour le lien , en faite non elle n'a pas l'air de réagir en Bluetooth , tandis que avec le récepteur USB elle clignote


----------



## Locke (21 Juillet 2020)

southpark a dit:


> merci pour le lien , en faite non elle n'a pas l'air de réagir en Bluetooth , tandis que avec le récepteur USB elle clignote


Il te faut un clavier filaire à disposition, mais je te conseille de supprimer la synchronisation de ton clavier dans Préférences Système/Bluetooth et de le resynchroniser...





...un clic sur la petite croix pour la suppression, mais cette LED doit clignoter ce qui est le cas avec ma MX Master 3.


----------



## southpark (21 Juillet 2020)

j'ai déjà fait plusieurs fois cela , et ce qui est bizarre ce que avec le récepteur USB aucun souci , et si j'utilise le clavier en Bluetooth seul dans les tache de tout les jours pas de problème , mais pour le moment je le laisse sur USB au cas ou je devrais démarrer sur Windows ou partition de récupération


----------



## Phabi (18 Novembre 2020)

southpark a dit:


> salut à tous,
> après plusieurs échanges avec le support Logitech et sans solution ! j'ai régler mon souci tout seul , en faite j'ai brancher le récepteur USB fourni avec le clavier sur un port USB directement sur l'iMac et ça fonctionne , je pense que mon clavier lors d’une connexion via Bluetooth il n'est pas reconnu au démarrage ! d'ailleurs quand j'arrive sur le menu ouverture de session tant que je ne tape pas sur une touche Mac OS recherche le clavier , bon ça me convient comme cela espère que ça aidera d'autres personnes


Bonjour, Excellent !! Merci +++ pour l'astuce.

J'étais prêt à rapporter mon clavier chez le fournisseur.
Effectivement pour les claviers PC (plus large choix en mécanique par exemple) il convient de positionner le récepteur USB directement sur le port de l'ordinateur.

Pour ma part, j'ai fait le choix de prendre un clavier mécanique LogitechG G915 TKL G-Tactile à interrupteur mécanique marron (moins bruyant que le Bleu à Click)
J'aime la sensation des clavier mécanique (à l'ancienne).
Je vais ouvrir un fil de discussion sur ce sujet.

Amicalement.


----------



## southpark (25 Novembre 2020)

Phabi a dit:


> Bonjour, Excellent !! Merci +++ pour l'astuce.
> 
> J'étais prêt à rapporter mon clavier chez le fournisseur.
> Effectivement pour les claviers PC (plus large choix en mécanique par exemple) il convient de positionner le récepteur USB directement sur le port de l'ordinateur.
> ...



Salut , j’ai refait un test avec Big sur et le souci est le même faut connecter le clavier avec le récepteur fourni pour interagir au démarrage du Mac [emoji985]


----------



## lasbil (20 Janvier 2021)

southpark a dit:


> Salut , j’ai refait un test avec Big sur et le souci est le même faut connecter le clavier avec le récepteur fourni pour interagir au démarrage du Mac [emoji985]


Salut je rencontre le meme pb sur mon macpro 2013 , meme avec le dongle ca ne fonctionne pas pour moi peut-tu me confirmer la touche exact , c'est opt ou cmd du coup ?


----------



## lasbil (21 Janvier 2021)

Et si tu peut reposter la vidéo


----------



## southpark (21 Janvier 2021)

lasbil a dit:


> Et si tu peut reposter la vidéo


salut , donc pour moi cela fonction que avec le dongle , et la touche pour arriver au choix de la partition de démarrage est opt/démarrer appuyez juste après le dong


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2021)

southpark a dit:


> salut , donc pour moi cela fonction que avec le dongle , et la touche pour arriver au choix de la partition de démarrage est opt/démarrer appuyez juste après le dong


Juste comme ça, ce clavier tu l'utilises avec quel Mac, vu que tu en as 3 ?


----------



## lasbil (21 Janvier 2021)

southpark a dit:


> salut , donc pour moi cela fonction que avec le dongle , et la touche pour arriver au choix de la partition de démarrage est opt/démarrer appuyez juste après le dong


Slt j'y arrive une 1 sur 10 , est ce qu'il  faut appuyer sur la touche en continue ou juste brièvement au début du dong ou a la fin ? j'essaye le plus tard possible pour que mon macpro est le temps de reconnaitre le Clavier
Ps: je suis sur dongle et j'ai un mx key mutli os (mac ,linux & windows )
et un dernier truc est ce que tu arrive a utilisé la touche cadenas pour verrouiller ton mac ?


----------



## southpark (21 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Juste comme ça, ce clavier tu l'utilises avec quel Mac, vu que tu en as 3 ?



Avec mon iMac retina, a jour sur Mac OS big sur [emoji3]


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2021)

southpark a dit:


> Avec mon iMac retina, a jour sur Mac OS big sur


Ce clavier est une énigme, mais bon comme je n'en ai pas je ne peux pas tester, par contre depuis macOS Mojave et maintenant sous macOS Big Sur, aucun problème avec ma MX Master 3, sans jamais utiliser le dongle. Mais il faut que je vérifie quelque chose.

*Edit :* je n'en doutais pas un seul instant, mais avec ou sans dongle, une MX Master 3 est inutilisable depuis la partition de récupération. Apple fabrique des matériels bien spécifiques, car une Magic Mouse 1 ou 2 est bien reconnue. Sur le fond, pour éviter un procès Logitech ne doit pas plagier le cahier des charges matérielles de chez Apple !


----------



## MilesTEG (13 Février 2021)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un MX Keys for mac depuis cette après midi.
Il fonctionne parfaitement sur mon mac (MBA 2013) , RAS.

Sous windows 10 (sur mon PC fixe), j'ai remarqué ce soir que les touches < et @ sont intervertie quand je tape avec... Mais aucune autre.
En gros si je veux faire un @, je dois appuyer sur la touche < ... C'est pas très pratique et je ne m'en suis rendu compte qu'il y a quelques heures en voulant taper une adresse mail... (j'ai bossé toute l'après midi avec ce clavier, en tapant des cours...).
Toutes les autres touches sont au même endroit que ce que j'avais quand j'utilisais un clavier Apple filaire avec pavé numérique.

Comment est-ce que je peux faire pour intervertir ces deux touches afin qu'elles me fassent ce pour quoi elles ont été conçues ? (sous windows bien entendu)

PS : le layout de mon clavier avec entouré les deux touches qui ne font pas ce qu'elles devraient... :




Sinon j'en suis super content, il fait bien moins de bruit que le clavier Apple MB110F que j'utilisais jusque là.

Merci pour votre aide 

edit : par acquis de conscience, j'ai rebranché le clavier apple, et ce dernier n'a pas ce soucis de touches interverties...
Et je dois ajouter que pour que ce clavier apple fonctionne, j'ai installé le pilotes bootcamp du clavier. J'avais d'ailleurs les petits sons lorsque j'augmentais/baissais/coupais le volume...


----------



## MilesTEG (14 Février 2021)

J'ai réussi à remapper les deux touches avec SharpKeys :





Maintenant tout fonctionne comme ça devrait ^^
C'est peut-être pas une solution super propre, mais ça fonctionne.
S'il y a une autre solution plus correcte, je suis preneur.

Sinon, comme j'aime bien avoir des fonctionnement similaire sur mon pc windows et sur mon mac, il restait le problème des majuscules accentuées sous windows qui ne sont pas faisable directement au clavier, comme sur un MAC...
J'ai réussi à les avoir, et je pense que ça pourrait servir à certains (vu que ce n'est pas lié au MX Keys).
Je pose ça ici, mais si un modérateur pense que ça devrait aller ailleurs, pas de soucis 

Donc j'ai trouvé pour avoir le comportement de macOS sur les lettres accentuées en majuscules 

_*[...] Je ne peux pas poster de message avec plus de deux images... il faudra aller voir le tuto sur mon dépôt GitHub... je suis un peu deg de pas pouvoir le mettre ici...*_


Voilà, vous avez la possibilité de faire les lettres ÉÈÀÇÙ  avec la touche CAPS-LOCK sous windows, comme sur un vrai mac.

Pour ceux qui ne veulent pas faire toutes les étapes de paramétrages, j'ai envoyé sur GitHub le fichier *Apple FR - Custom - v2.klc *que j'ai créé.
https://github.com/MilesTEG1/Majuscules_Accentuees_clavier_Windows

Demain je ferais un readme avec les captures d'écrans.


Voilà voilà, j'espère que ça servira à quelqu'un 
++


----------



## Meteo07 (27 Mars 2021)

La solution qui a fonctionné pour moi et mon mx keys : supprimer /Library/Preferences/com.apple.keyboardtype.plist rebooter et reconfigurer le clavier.
j'ai au passage mappé les touches @ donc avec la touche option/ctrl de droite et le chiffre "0" du dessus facon windows quoi...)et le point sur  le pavé numerique au lieu de la virgule: ci-joint mon keybord layout: https://1fichier.com/?lplc2lxzzt3csv1vxhpv a placer dans /Library/Keyboard Layouts
Enjoy !


----------



## MilesTEG (27 Mars 2021)

Hello,
Dites, sous macOS, est-ce qu'il y a moyen avec ce MX Key for mac de faire que les touches entourées fonctionnent comme une touche Home et Fin sous windows : aller au début ou en fin de ligne ?




Je n'ai pas le réflexe de CMD+flèche...


----------



## Meteo07 (27 Mars 2021)

je n'ai jamais réussi, mais si quelqu'un trouvais la solution, je prends !!


----------



## southpark (22 Mai 2021)

mise à jour du logiciel option et du firmware du clavier et résultat ça fonctionne plus  c'est pénible


----------



## MilesTEG (22 Mai 2021)

southpark a dit:


> mise à jour du logiciel option et du firmware du clavier et résultat ça fonctionne plus  c'est pénible


Qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne plus ?


----------



## southpark (22 Mai 2021)

MilesTEG a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne plus ?


plus possible quand j'appuie sur la touche alt de arriver au choix de Mac OS ou W10 et aussi de accéder a la partition de démarrage


----------



## MilesTEG (22 Mai 2021)

southpark a dit:


> plus possible quand j'appuie sur la touche alt de arriver au choix de Mac OS ou W10 et aussi de accéder a la partition de démarrage


Ça peut être gênant si tu n'as pas un macbook en effet... (donc de clavier intégré)...


----------



## southpark (31 Mai 2021)

En faite j’ai encore un vieux clavier Apple en bleutooth , si j’ai besoin de accéder à la partition de récupération


----------



## stephane.guallarano@gmail (17 Septembre 2021)

bonjour j ai un clavier mx keys 
pouvez vous me dire comment le connecter en bluettoth sous windows 10
j ai ajoter la connexion bluettothe je ne le trouve pas dans ma liste


----------



## Locke (17 Septembre 2021)

stephane.guallarano@gmail a dit:


> pouvez vous me dire comment le connecter en bluettoth sous windows 10


Il me semble qu'il y a un mode d'emploi pour Windows, non ? Que ce soit depuis un PC ou une partition sous macOS, c'est la même chose procédure. Sinon, un peu de lecture... https://answers.microsoft.com/fr-fr...-clavier/e407f02c-54e9-4dfc-a77c-d75e81a5fb65


stephane.guallarano@gmail a dit:


> j ai ajoter la connexion bluettothe je ne le trouve pas dans ma liste


Ca je ne connais pas, mais Bluetooth, oui.


----------

